# Film and the airport



## rob91 (Aug 19, 2008)

If I'm traveling with film do I have to worry about it going through the xray machine?


----------



## Steph (Aug 19, 2008)

If you keep your films in your hand luggage you shouldn't have any problem. I never had any problems with film up to ISO 400 (and I read ISO 800 should not be a problem either). It might be a problem with more sensitive films such as ISO 3200. Never leave the films in your checked in luggage. Those are X-rayed with much more powerful machines, which will cause damage to your films. Here are some guidelines from Kodak to travel with films.


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Aug 20, 2008)

Had the fine peeps at the TSA hand check my film. Luckily she was old enough to recognize 35mm film!


----------



## usayit (Aug 20, 2008)

Remove the film from the cardboard box and plastic container.  Place them in a clear plastic zip lock bag and request a hand check.  I've never had a problem... I'll even say that i've been traveling around a lot and some of the negatives have been through an xray several times already.  Never place them in with check-in luggage.


----------



## FlyingWithFish (Sep 17, 2008)

The TSA's policy is to hand-inspect film upon request, but they will give you flak for film under ISO 800.  For years when I have traveled with film I have taken white tape and marked every single roll "Push 2 Stops ISO 1600"

All the TSA screeners need to see is ISO 1600 and they will hand swipe your film. 

On the other hand I have run a number of tests with film and airport x-Ray machines and never had a problem with film ISO 1600 and under.   TMax P3200 did fog.   to do some of these tests I shot a roll of Fuji 1600 and had it run more than a dozen times through an X-Ray at two airports, the images were fine........that said, when I travel with film I always request a hand check. 

For the TSA official policy on film, visit here: 
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1035.shtm

For detailed info on traveling as a photo, visit it my site for traveling photogs at www.flyingwithfish.com


----------

